# the ultimate Christmas present



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

Made by my wife


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Pretty dang cool.


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

Next year we may replace the deer ribbon with an elk one if we can find it.


----------



## manysteps (Sep 28, 2009)

"Dear, what ever happened to that wreath I made you last Christmas?"

"errrmmm...."


----------

